# State, National and International Powerlifting Organizations



## turbobusa (Dec 7, 2012)

Powerlifting Canada
Niagara powerlifting
AAU Powerlifting
APA Powerlifting 
APF Powerlifting 
IPF Powerlifting
USPF Powerlifting
WABDL Powerlifting
WNPF Powerlifting
GPC Powerlifting
WDFPF Powerlifting
WPF Powerlifting
WPO Powerlifting
Hardcore Powerlifting
ADFPF Powerlifting
ADAU Powerlifting
IBP Powerlifting
NOVA Powerlifting
PPL Powerlifting
SLP Powerlifting
SPF Powerlifting
SSA Powerlifting
TPF Powerlifting
UPA Powerlifting
WVVA Powerlifting 
WNPFLT Powerlifting
CPO Powerlifting
IPA Powerlifting
APF Powerlifting
EPF Powerlifting
OPF Powerlifting
NAPF Powerlifting
FALPO Powerlifting
FESUPO Powerlifting
PA Powerlifting
CAPO Powerlifting
BP&SA Powerlifting
Powerlifting Belarus
GPC Belgium Powerlifting
LFPH Belgium Powerlifting
CBLB Brazil Powerlifting
ADLP Costa Rica Powerlifting
CPF Czech Powerlifting
DPF Danmark Powerlifting
BDFPA British Powerlifting 
BPC British Powerlifting
CSNFA France Powerlifting
HMFAC France Powerlifting
GPF Germany Powerlifting
WPCG Germany Powerlifting
HPF Hungarian Powerlifting
IPF Icelandic Powerlifting
IDFPA Irish Powerlifting
IPF Irish Powerlifting
FIA Italian Powerlifting
WDFPF Italian Powerlifting
KPF Kyrgyzstan Powerlifting
WPC Kyrgyzstan Powerlifting
SP Latvia Powerlifting
LPF Lithuanian Powerlifting
FLHLP Luxembourg Powerlifting
WPC Morocco Powerlifting
NPB Dutch Powerlifting
NPF Norwegian Powerlifting
GPC Poland Powerlifting
PZKFITS Poland Powerlifting
PFPR Puerto Rico Powerlifting
WPC Russia Powerlifting
AWPC Slovakian Powerlifting
GPC Slovakian Powerlifting
WPC Slovakia Powerlifting
SAPF South-Africa Powerlifting
WPC South-Africa Powerlifting
WPC Sri Lanka Powerlifting
WPC Sweden Powerlifting
SSF Sweden Powerlifting
SDFPF Switzerland Powerlifting
SPC Switzerland Powerlifting
WPCUA Ukranian Powerlifting
UPF Ukranian Powerlifting
WP Welsh Powerlifting
HKWPA Hong Kong Powerlifting
Powerlifting Australia
NZPF New Zealand Powerlifting
BPSA Barbados Powerlifting
FALP Powerlifting Argentina
IPA Powerlifting
100% RAW Powerlifting Federation

*State, National and International Strongman Associations*
North American Strongman Association
American Strongman Corporation
International Federation of Strength Athletes

*Bodybuilding, Figure and Fitness National and International Federations*
National Physique Committee
International Federation of Bodybuilders


----------



## darksidefitness (Dec 7, 2012)

RPS (Revolution Powerlifting Syndicate) is going to be soon with all those big names out there. Is growing fast and furious for the good of powerlifting!!!


----------



## ELIMINATOR (Mar 1, 2018)

I love the USPA!


----------

